# Getting my non-EU wife and Baby's NIE in Barcelona



## karlbean (Mar 24, 2011)

HI there,
I am sorry if this is covered in another section, but I am finding things a little confusing.
I am a UK citizen living and working in Barcelona, I have my NIE, social security number, and my Empadroment.
I am confused about what we need to do, and in what order to do things for my Canadian wife and baby get their NIEs etc. Where do i need to go and in what order?

I understand that what is needed is: 
a valid passport
registration certificate as an EU national or any other proof of residence in that country
proof of family relationship, such as a marriage or birth certificate

Because she is Canadian citizen will she need a Marriage Certificate that has been issued within 90 days? Ours is over six months

Will she need a empadroment (i think this is the right term?) before applying for her NIE?

I would really appreciate any help, I obviously need to get things sorted as fast as possible, especially because of our 7 month old daughter.

thanks 

Karl


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi

I have a client in exactly the same position at the moment. Yes you are right, the marriage ert needs to be less than 3 months old, so you will need a duplicate of the original. This will then need stamping by the issuing authority, the british embassy in canada (i believe) and the spanish authorities in Madrid. Don´t hold me to all of this because it changes so often.

My client has a law firm handling it, its a few hundred euros to get it done legally but frankly with something like this I would adise anyone to go this way. 

Timewise, don´t expect anything overnight. Its crazy because unless she is on the most wanted list or there are extreme circumstances, by the very fact you are British, your wife has the right to permanent residency in Spain.. Sadly the whole legal process can take months and months though.

It is my belief that once the process is underway and the application has been submitted, it may be possible for her to br granted a "temporary" NIE which will enable her to work and live (but check the facts on this). I am no specialist but have some knoowledge based soley on having come accross it before with clients. Best advice is to get an immigration lawyer ont the case.

Remember also, what one foreigners office want coudl easily differ to what another want (in fact, what one wants could differ from morning to afternoon depending on who you see and what mood they are in)!

Good luck!


----------



## karlbean (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info Steve!

We actually got married in Canada, so I presume it would be the Canadian embassy that we need to do the stamping in that case?

Can anyone recommend a cost efficient Lawyer to do this? Or have any other suggestions? Obviously our first concern is that we are all legal while we are here.

Karl


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

karlbean said:


> Thanks for the info Steve!
> 
> We actually got married in Canada, so I presume it would be the Canadian embassy that we need to do the stamping in that case?
> 
> ...


I know a great lawyer with a lot of experience but they are in Benidorm! They are very reasonable though on price, so compared to some it may be worth calling them, they could possibly do everything my post. I know that with the one they are doing for me right now they are aranging copy certs and stamps etc from Jamaica all by post! If you want their details PM me!


----------



## karlbean (Mar 24, 2011)

Haven't made enough posts to have the privilege to make PMs yet, but when I do will message you to inquire


----------



## karlbean (Mar 24, 2011)

Is a EU-family member residence card the same thing? and if not is it subject to the same requirements?
My Wife does not have to work for the immediate future due to child raising.
Also my baby is entitled to a UK passport, so was wondering if in her case it would be quicker/easier to get her certificate of registration as an EU citizen rather than wait as in the case of my wife? I am just concerned about registering the baby with a doctor as soon as possible


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

karlbean said:


> Is a EU-family member residence card the same thing? and if not is it subject to the same requirements?
> My Wife does not have to work for the immediate future due to child raising.
> Also my baby is entitled to a UK passport, so was wondering if in her case it would be quicker/easier to get her certificate of registration as an EU citizen rather than wait as in the case of my wife? I am just concerned about registering the baby with a doctor as soon as possible


I think that with the EU family member residence card a NIE will be issued - & I think that's what you want, isn't it - the same thing

yes - since your baby is entitled to a British passport that would make it easier for the baby to registered as a resident & also therefore as your dependent as far as healthcare is concerned


----------



## karlbean (Mar 24, 2011)

steve_in_spain said:


> Hi
> 
> I am no specialist but have some knoowledge based soley on having come accross it before with clients. Best advice is to get an immigration lawyer ont the case.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve I will pm you about the lawyer


----------



## chicalteana (Feb 22, 2011)

*Lawyer in Benidorm*



steve_in_spain said:


> I know a great lawyer with a lot of experience but they are in Benidorm! They are very reasonable though on price, so compared to some it may be worth calling them, they could possibly do everything my post. I know that with the one they are doing for me right now they are aranging copy certs and stamps etc from Jamaica all by post! If you want their details PM me!


Hi Steve,
I will soon be moving to saoin with my wife and we will be in a similar situation as Karl and perhaps your friend and we will be close to Benidorm. It would be great to have a number of a recomended lawyer in the area. The thing is I am not sure how to "pm" you…..any suggestions?
peace K


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

chicalteana said:


> Hi Steve,
> I will soon be moving to saoin with my wife and we will be in a similar situation as Karl and perhaps your friend and we will be close to Benidorm. It would be great to have a number of a recomended lawyer in the area. The thing is I am not sure how to "pm" you…..any suggestions?
> peace K


if you click on steve's name at top left of his post you'll get a drop down - choose _send *P*rivate *M*essage_ and you're away


----------



## redhowe (Aug 19, 2012)

Karl,

I've just kicked off this process with my Vietnamese wife here in Barcelona. I was wondering how it went for you and if you had any recommendations regarding the process. I don't have my NIE yet as we arrived here at the same time, do you know if I need this or can my wife and I apply at the same time?

Thanks,
Rob



karlbean said:


> HI there,
> I am sorry if this is covered in another section, but I am finding things a little confusing.
> I am a UK citizen living and working in Barcelona, I have my NIE, social security number, and my Empadroment.
> I am confused about what we need to do, and in what order to do things for my Canadian wife and baby get their NIEs etc. Where do i need to go and in what order?
> ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

redhowe said:


> Karl,
> 
> I've just kicked off this process with my Vietnamese wife here in Barcelona. I was wondering how it went for you and if you had any recommendations regarding the process. I don't have my NIE yet as we arrived here at the same time, do you know if I need this or can my wife and I apply at the same time?
> 
> ...


:welcome:

You need to register as resident first yourself - you should be given a NIE number at the same time, although some offices want you to get your NIE first then register seperately afterwards, some offices operate on a walk in system, some by appointment - so best to phone first

the forms are available to download here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-forms-education-driving-tax-healthcare-animals-residency-visas-etc.html and you'll also find a link to a list of _extranjerías_ which is where you have to go

the rules have changed recently, so have a look at this & follow the links from it http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/114323-changes-residency-requirements-uk-other-eu-citizens-spain-april-2012-a.html

I'm not sure if you can apply for your wife's at the same time - I think so, but yours will be sorted very quickly (perhaps on the spot) & hers will take some months I believe


----------



## karlbean (Mar 24, 2011)

I had my NIE already, but In order to get my wife's resident card It was neccessary for me to give my NIE and empadron. Your wife can get her empadron before getting her NIE. We had to get our wedding cert legalised in canada by the canadian government, then get it legalised by the Spanish embassy in canada, and then by the Spanish embassy in madrid. We also had to have it translated into Spanish. After all this we submitted our documentation. it took about a month I think for her card to come through. Getting the wedding cert. legalised etc took a fair amount of time, and if we had done this by post it would of took over the 3 months within which you are meant to have got the process on its way. Luckily we got friends in Canada to take the document into the embassies by hand.

I was fortunate enough to already have gained a job before starting the process with my Wife's residency card. I think now if you don't have a job, you need to show you have suitable funds and comprehensive health insurance in advance.

I hope this is some kind of help.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

karlbean said:


> I had my NIE already, but In order to get my wife's resident card It was neccessary for me to give my NIE and empadron. Your wife can get her empadron before getting her NIE. We had to get our wedding cert legalised in canada by the canadian government, then get it legalised by the Spanish embassy in canada, and then by the Spanish embassy in madrid. We also had to have it translated into Spanish. After all this we submitted our documentation. it took about a month I think for her card to come through. Getting the wedding cert. legalised etc took a fair amount of time, and if we had done this by post it would of took over the 3 months within which you are meant to have got the process on its way. Luckily we got friends in Canada to take the document into the embassies by hand.
> 
> I was fortunate enough to already have gained a job before starting the process with my Wife's residency card. I think now if you don't have a job, you need to show you have suitable funds and comprehensive health insurance in advance.
> 
> I hope this is some kind of help.


thanks for coming back to reply 

just to be clear - you had your NIE _*and*_ had registered as resident so had your resident registration certificate ?

& had signed on the padrón which is different 

The NIE alone wouldn't have been sufficient, surely?


----------



## karlbean (Mar 24, 2011)

i had my NIE, Social Security number, and my empadron. I think my NIE and resident registration cert was done at the same time is part of the same document you get - one piece of paper.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

karlbean said:


> i had my NIE, Social Security number, and my empadron. I think my NIE and resident registration cert was done at the same time is part of the same document you get - one piece of paper.


yes, it usually is for residents, but there is often confusion because non-residents can also get a NIE certificate (white) whereas residents get a registration certificate & NIE combined (green - & some areas are now issuing cards), so I just wanted to be clear for the sake of anyone who didn't know the difference


thanks again


----------



## karlbean (Mar 24, 2011)

yeah I just got the one piece paper, and as a non_EU family member my wife got the card, with her picture, and fingerprint on it


----------



## redhowe (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow, thank you both for replying to my further request, I really appreciate that. I'm hoping to get my NIE within the next few days - it will be interesting to see if they request proof of savings/income (these are available form UK sources at present and I desperately hope they won't need translations!)

We have a copy of our marriage certificate and necessary translation authenticated as necessary but I see that it expires (is over 3 months old) on 7 September! I just hope we can get everything done in time. Any recommendation regarding a short-term medical insurance to cover us until I/we are signed up for social security here?

Best regards,
Rob


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

redhowe said:


> Wow, thank you both for replying to my further request, I really appreciate that. I'm hoping to get my NIE within the next few days - it will be interesting to see if they request proof of savings/income (these are available form UK sources at present and I desperately hope they won't need translations!)
> 
> We have a copy of our marriage certificate and necessary translation authenticated as necessary but I see that it expires (is over 3 months old) on 7 September! I just hope we can get everything done in time. Any recommendation regarding a short-term medical insurance to cover us until I/we are signed up for social security here?
> 
> ...


it would be great if you'd come back & tell us how you get on with the proof aspect

I'm afraid I don't know of any companies which do short term health cover - & would question whether a short term policy would satisfy the _powers that be _ in any case

just a thought - if you've been paying tax & NI in the UK you might qualify for healthcare here for up to 2 years under the reciprocal agreement

contact the DWP in Newcastle & ask about form S1


----------



## redhowe (Aug 19, 2012)

I've actually moved here from Vietnam so unfortunately can't depend on the reciprocal agreement. Any suggestions regarding long-term cover (which I can obviously cancel) would be handy 

Thanks,
Rob



xabiachica said:


> it would be great if you'd come back & tell us how you get on with the proof aspect
> 
> I'm afraid I don't know of any companies which do short term health cover - & would question whether a short term policy would satisfy the _powers that be _ in any case
> 
> ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

redhowe said:


> I've actually moved here from Vietnam so unfortunately can't depend on the reciprocal agreement. Any suggestions regarding long-term cover (which I can obviously cancel) would be handy
> 
> Thanks,
> Rob


ah well that probably won't work then

there are tons of private healthcare companies - those of us on here have in the past used ASSSA, Sanitas, & various others & would recommend them - do a forum search & you'll find various discussions

none of them let you cancel very easily though 

don't answer if you think I'm being nosy - but will you be working or setting up a business here - it's just that you mentioned 'signing up for social security' here - it piqued my interest


----------



## redhowe (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm fine with nosy  I've been working over-the-internet as a software developer for 10 years now and will continue doing the same here. This will mean paying my taxes here which hopefully gives me and my family some social security benefits such as healthcare provision. Lots to do and will be so happy when it's all sorted out!

Cheers,
Rob



xabiachica said:


> ah well that probably won't work then
> 
> there are tons of private healthcare companies - those of us on here have in the past used ASSSA, Sanitas, & various others & would recommend them - do a forum search & you'll find various discussions
> 
> ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

redhowe said:


> I'm fine with nosy  I've been working over-the-internet as a software developer for 10 years now and will continue doing the same here. This will mean paying my taxes here which hopefully gives me and my family some social security benefits such as healthcare provision. Lots to do and will be so happy when it's all sorted out!
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob


yes, get yourself registered as autónomo & everything else falls into place

are you here already?

why not see a gestor today & see if you can get it sorted - I seem to remember that it only took a few days for my gestor to sort my autónomo out - although I was already registered as resident - but that might save the hassle of private health ins & so on


----------



## redhowe (Aug 19, 2012)

I take it there are gestor recommendations on here as well somewhere? (Sorry but I only recently discovered the website). A gestor that could assist with my wife's residency after mine would be a great help as my Spanish is very limited.

Yes, we've actually been here 3 weeks now but it has been part vacation as we've had family with us. I did get documents authenticated in Madrid during this time but everything has happened very slowly thanks to it being August :-(

Thanks,
Rob



xabiachica said:


> yes, get yourself registered as autónomo & everything else falls into place
> 
> are you here already?
> 
> why not see a gestor today & see if you can get it sorted - I seem to remember that it only took a few days for my gestor to sort my autónomo out - although I was already registered as resident - but that might save the hassle of private health ins & so on


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

redhowe said:


> I take it there are gestor recommendations on here as well somewhere? (Sorry but I only recently discovered the website). A gestor that could assist with my wife's residency after mine would be a great help as my Spanish is very limited.
> 
> Yes, we've actually been here 3 weeks now but it has been part vacation as we've had family with us. I did get documents authenticated in Madrid during this time but everything has happened very slowly thanks to it being August :-(
> 
> ...


yes, everything is a bit slow in August - well done for getting some of the paperwork sorted

I don't think there are many of us in Barcelona here, but maybe Karl would know of one - or perhaps there's a local facebook group where you could ask?


----------



## redhowe (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks! I'll let you know how it all goes.

Cheers,
Rob



xabiachica said:


> yes, everything is a bit slow in August - well done for getting some of the paperwork sorted
> 
> I don't think there are many of us in Barcelona here, but maybe Karl would know of one - or perhaps there's a local facebook group where you could ask?


----------



## scuerden (Aug 21, 2012)

*Immigration Lawyer in Spain*

Hi Steve,

I hope you're well. 

I saw your post on the Expat website. I wonder if you could kindly provide me with the contact information for the immigration lawyer in Benidorm please? I am a UK citizen and my partner is Canadian.

I think it would be much easier to process the paperwork through a lawyer rather than try and navigate the jungle myself!

Looking forward to hearing from you.

Best wishes,

Simon Cuerden



steve_in_spain said:


> I know a great lawyer with a lot of experience but they are in Benidorm! They are very reasonable though on price, so compared to some it may be worth calling them, they could possibly do everything my post. I know that with the one they are doing for me right now they are aranging copy certs and stamps etc from Jamaica all by post! If you want their details PM me!


----------

